# Northern Lights/Aurora Borealis Phenomenon, Beautiful Photos



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2020)

I was lucky to see the Northern Lights in all their glory many years about while tent camping in the wilderness of Alaska and Canada, there are some amazing photos in this link. 



> Nature is a beautiful place and in these hard times when everything seems kinda sad and dull, it's always nice to look at some amazing things. These photographers managed to capture one of the wonderful things nature has given us—aurora borealis. This beautiful phenomenon occurs in the high-latitude regions because of the disturbances in the magnetosphere caused by the solar wind.
> 
> Aurora borealis is very colorful, magnificent, and even seems like something out of this world. Many people would like to see it in real life; sadly, no one knows when we will be able to travel again, so let's check out the winners of the contest organized by Capture the Atlas from the safety of our homes. They picked 25 of the best photographs for their "Northern Lights Photographer of the Year" competition.









https://www.boredpanda.com/best-northern-lights-photos-winners-capturetheatlas/


----------



## Gaer (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you!  I too, camped out solo in Alaska and saw these for real!  One of the highlights of my life!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Thank you!  I too, camped out solo in Alaska and saw these for real!  One of the highlights of my life!


I agree with you Gaer, they were magical, something I will never forget!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 16, 2020)

As a full-fledged Canuck, I have seen some extraordinary Northern Lights shows in my day, and these images don't disappoint.

Thank you for sharing, Seabreeze.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> As a full-fledged Canuck, I have seen some extraordinary Northern Lights shows in my day, and these images don't disappoint.
> 
> Thank you for sharing, Seabreeze.


You're welcome Aunt Marg, I'm sure you have seen some awesome night skies.  When we look around us, and up at the heavens, we can't deny that "life is good".


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 16, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> You're welcome Aunt Marg, I'm sure you have seen some awesome night skies.  *When we look around us, and up at the heavens, we can't deny that "life is good*".


You took the words right out of my mouth, SeaBreeze!


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)

Wow, they are absolutely magical.  The tower of sorcery would have to be my favorite.
Thank you SeaBreezefor sharing them.


----------



## Prairie dog (Dec 20, 2020)

Totally amazing..thanks for sharing Seabreeze


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2020)

It's a little better if you click on Full Screen at the bottom right, Esc to exit full screen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342361600502734849


----------

